# video: behind the scenes at Linty Fresh - Eric's "Cribs" style video



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Eric from LintyFresh did a cool little video that gives a little behind the scenes look at the setup of his clothing line.

This is a great video for people who are starting their own clothing lines. He shares a few tips on organization, packaging and flair 

*[media]http://vimeo.com/2059216[/media]*

It also demonstrates a couple of other neat things:



You don't have to be a big mega company to present a professional appearance for your clothing line.
Videos can be a great way to engage your customers and share cool info about your ideas and process.
He paid way too much for that tiny gameboy button


----------



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

I Adore Linty Fresh, Eric's fresh approach really is addictive. In the words of Seth Godin i really am a "sneezer" and i spread the word of Linty Fresh to my friends. I am the same with Johnny cupcakes.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

I just did an interview with him on my site. He's a really great guy and I wish him the best.


----------



## imahottee (Nov 5, 2008)

Very cool. I did something SORT OF similar: a "How To Run a T-Shirt Company" video. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXcqBvjDIO0[/media]

- Mike


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

hmm, i wonder who Kyle is.. nice vid!


----------

